
My terrifying five-day stay inside Seattle’s cop-free CHAZ - bmmayer1
https://nypost.com/2020/06/20/my-terrifying-5-day-stay-inside-seattles-autonomous-zone/
======
zaroth
This is body cam footage from when the police tried to respond when two people
were shot in CHAZ, one person later died at the hospital and another remains
in serious condition;

[https://youtu.be/cefDp_rsfgo](https://youtu.be/cefDp_rsfgo)

EMT was not able to get to them. Both victims were transported to the hospital
in private vehicles. There is no description of the shooter, who is still at
large.

------
mr_eel
Andy Ngo is a well known far-right agitator, with a reputation for distorting
events. What he recounts likely has a kernel of truth, but his reporting is
suspect.

~~~
kgraves
sources? evidence?

